# refurbishing an old one



## gman2431 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got an old Hi Carbon knife that has been in my family for many many years. Its one of the knives my grandpa always had out when butchering deer and it has now made its way to me.

It's in pretty rough condition and I would like to fix that and make it something that can stay in the family and keep getting passed down.

I've got the wood for it, gonna give the blade to the boys in the metal shop for some TLC, now I'm left with how to remove the handles? Is it as simple as drilling out the old pins? Also, where is a good place to pick up a set of new ones?

I've read the tutorial @Molokai has, and I think I'm in good shape for reworking this old knife, just need a little help to get it rolling.

Any advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Here's the knife


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 18, 2014)

You can go about it a few different ways to remove the pins.....
I should think it would be as easy as drilling em out. In the bottom pic, on the right side pin, you can see a smaller ring of some sort, it looks to me that, that is the size of the pin and peened over larger. Try the smaller size drill bit and see if that's the case, you can always go a lil larger if need be, but if you start out too big, well, you know....
Or, since you are not keeping the wood, you could try sanding the handle pins off on a belt sander. A lil more precarious though since you would need to hold the blade side....
I'd go with drilling first....

And, once that is finished the handles may or may not pop right off. It could have some kind of glue.....so you would need to pry/chisel em apart. Set it up, handle side up, in a vise and blade side down, wrapped in cardboard to keep the vise teeth from damaging the face of the blade, and use a chisel to split em from the blade. Careful not to bend the tang though, not sure how thick it is....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 18, 2014)

The back quarter inch or so of the tang (not sure if I'm using proper lingo here) is either starting to rot or has been damaged already. I can see it has a little curve to it and is separating from the wood. 

I hope the metal boys can clean it up and if I have to shorten the metal I was gonna keep the handles the same but add a strip of wood to fill the dead space and close off the end. Makes sense in my head at least! Just hope it works out that way. Lol.


----------



## Molokai (Aug 18, 2014)

When drilling make sure you protect the blade. For your protection. Drill can spin the blade.
or put in drill vise and be safe.
I would go first with the grinder and remove the pins on it. Heat from sanding pins will unglue any glue. Even epoxy. 
Make sure not to overheat the blank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I got the pins out and the wood off. I actually went to drill it out ,and didn't have a good clamping method , so I chickened out and put it on the whirlwind sander. It didn't take much and the handles fell right off.

After that I ran down and seen the boys in the metal shop and they hooked me.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 18, 2014)

I measured the pins also and.they were .150. Seemed an odd size compared to pins I was looking at on the net. 

I also seen the solid brass pins and might go that rout and redrill for .125 holes. Unless that's not a good idea...

I hope to have the wood cut and some kind of a pin figured out tomorrow. 

Its nice working on this, kinda a change of pace from the other things I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 18, 2014)

The knife kinda look like an Old Hickory boning knife. Not sure if the whole blade is hard but you might have to get a carbide drill bit if a regular bit wont go through the tang. You can use a masonary drill bit that is carbide tip.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's an update. 

Got the holes drilled larger to accept the pins and everything on and rough shaped. I was pleasantly surprised that by using light touches I could get my strip sander to shape this nicely. I had some nice stabilized elm I've been saving and wanting to show @NYWoodturner what I've done with it. 

I have bad hands already, and even worse lately since I had a little fall, so I left the handles a little fatter for an easier grip. 

Thanks for the help everyone has offered so far.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2014)

Cody thats awesome. Talk about a new life for an old knife! Its not even in the same class! Cant wait to see it with a finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wowzerz! That is going to be one spiffy lookin meat cutter. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2014)

Man does that look good, I've got a few older knives I use as general utility tools in the shop and this thread has me thinking they might deserve some new handles....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Corjack (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 12, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Man does that look good, I've got a few older knives I use as general utility tools in the shop and this thread has me thinking they might deserve some new handles....



I've already been eyeing some other oldies I have. Lol oh and cruising some sites looking at some new steel. 

This has been super fun and something different than the normal. 

The only part I'm not a fan of is all this hand sanding... I've worked it up to 500 this am and my hands are already shot for the day.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 14, 2014)

Finally got a couple coats on it, coming along nicely. 

I completely forgot about buying a gutting knife blank from woodcraft awhile ago and just found it last night digging through stuff. Needless to say, I haven't even finished this one and I got the other set of elm scales off the same block already glued on the other knife. Lol

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

